# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  The request failed with HTTP status 401: Unauthorized.in ssrs2008

## vinayak.v

hi...
i've two system in which
1)windows server 2008 os
2)XP prof SP3 ..
In windows server 2008 i&#39;ve created ssrs reports and deployed..(URL-- http://123.123.1.123:8080/reports) report
server url..
and in XP prof SP3 i've created an application in which reportviewer is present..
following is my code behind..


```
 MyReportViewer.ProcessingMode = Microsoft.Reporting.WebForms.ProcessingMode.Remote;
                MyReportViewer.ShowCredentialPrompts = true;
                MyReportViewer.ServerReport.ReportServerUrl = new Uri("http://IP:8080/reports";);
                MyReportViewer.ServerReport.ReportPath = "/sample/report";
                MyReportViewer.ServerReport.Refresh();
```

</pre>
when i execute the application 
the following error is displayed..
"The request failed with HTTP status 401: Unauthorized"
.. 
i've tried giving the " everyone" permission to the deployed folder in report manager..
but it is displaying the same message
please help me..

----------

